# 2000 TYM T390 Avenger model tractor with loader



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

Would anyone have an idea what a 2000 TYM T390 Avenger tractor with Bush hog model M246 loader, with only 210hrs on it would be worth. It is 4wd with shuttle shift and 12 speeds forward, 2 remotes on the back and 2 speed PTO. My sister inlaws husband recently passed away and the tractor is just siiting there and she would like to get rid of it but doesn't want to just give it away. It also has a box blade that goes with it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I was looking into a backhoe by them, and appealed to the manufacturer for info, like where they made their products, and they refused to answer my repeated emails. I then searched a forum called Tractorbynet, and the participants had nothing good to say about the company. I'm not knocking them, and they might be great, but I would research the model further before buying it. Could be a big yellow onion!


----------



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

I am not looking at getting it, I have a Massey Ferguson MF35, she has someone that has asked about it and she has no idea what it is worth. Just tyring to get an good idea how much it is worth.


----------



## plato56 (May 29, 2011)

Hey Brian,
I would start around $14,000.00 and hagle from there. Some considerations on the final price should be the total hrs. on, and condition of, the tractor. Sounds like it would be a good tractor for a first time owner.


----------

